# Where to buy a 80mm x 10mm case fan?



## Harriet Tubgirl (Nov 21, 2005)

My shuttle's cpu fan died the other day and have had a heck of a time finding another 80mm x 10mm fan to replace it. I can get one direct from shuttle, but it's $22 ($10 fan and $12 shipping  ) for a stupid little fan! (and no, they don't allow pick ups :sad: ) Isn't there a cheaper fan of this size out there?


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Any 3 wire 80 mm fan should fit as long as the Mounting screws are long enough. :sayyes:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ice=&MaxPrice=&SubCategory=62&Submit=Property


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Any 80mm fan will do the trick. You'll just likely have to use longer screws to secure it. the 10mm part is of minor consequence.


----------



## Harriet Tubgirl (Nov 21, 2005)

*Can't mount anything deeper than 10mm*

Can't mount anything deeper than 10mm since it sits inside a fan shroud attached to the heatpipe radiator (ICE system)

looks similar to this:
http://www.mpc.ru/images/news/1825/image007.jpg

sadly the 10mm is of major consequence, right now i have a 80mmx25mm attached to the outside of the case with paper clips (lol) it's a bit ghetto, noisy, and not very effecient. (higher temps)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ohhh! Well, now we have a problem on our hands.

I scoured newegg and TigerDirect but came up empty.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

These guys have them but how you would go about getting one. :4-dontkno 
http://www.cooltron.com/index.shtml
You would likely be better off just ordering the other one.


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

http://www.byte-tech.net/Cases.htm

look on the bottom of the screen....no scrolling necessary...SKU# R1583


----------



## knightrider56 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hay
I am looking for a 80mm x 10mm case fan to go behind my mother board. I have a Rosewill gamer case and only a fan this size will fit beneath the board and the outer case fan grill. 

Can you help me find one somewhere. I have struck out so far.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You might try an electronics parts place like Mouser or Digi-Key I'm not sure that you would save any money over the oem part.


----------



## knightrider56 (Feb 15, 2010)

The darn case didnt come with one but recomended one. So im looking for one. It sounded like a good idea. so there is no oem one that i can find..


any other good ideas please. and i am not being sarcastic truly want more ideas......


----------

